# Wanted to say Hi.



## TexasMason73 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wanted to stop in here and say Hi and to share a little info about myself. Charles Glass Jr. currently at the ripe age of 39 I have been interested in becoming a Mason most of my life. It wasn't until November of last year that I finally knocked on the door. I was Initiated on January 30th and have been a proud member of Orphan's Friend Lodge #17 in Grimes County, Tx. ever since. My only regret is that I didn't start my journey years ago.


----------



## andersc1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard brother, and I agree that I too should have sought out more light many many years ago myself.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome brother.  You share the same regret as do most of us.


----------

